# direct rendering: No avec une radeon 9000

## DomiX

Bonjour 

Je possede une radeon 9000, j'ai suivi le tutorial sur gentoo.org pour avoir l'accélération 3d mais je ne l'ai toujours pas .

j'ai bien sur fait : 

```
 # VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xfree-drm
```

j'ai aussi rajouter les lignes suivantes dans la config de xfree :

```
Section "DRI"

       group 0

       Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Voici le modele de ma carte graphique :

```
$ /sbin/lspci | grep Radeon

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)
```

J'aurais aimer savoir si des personnes sont dans le même cas que moi et comment on il remedier a ce robleme.

Si besoin est je mettrais ma config de xfree, log ....

Merci de votre aide 

A+

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai le même problème...tout se charge bien sans problème mais quand 

je fais un "glxinfo" il me met que je suis pas en Direct Rendering.

et en effet les résultats d'un glxgears sont lamentables!!! (~240 fps)

je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la soluce d'autant plus que mon log Xfree ne me signale AUCUNES erreurs! il m'indique même qu'il a réussis à switché le mode DRI, DRM, GLcore, etc...

dingue quoi...

note : ma carte c'est une Ati radeon Mobility M7 7500 avec 64 Mo de DDR... (sur un portable)

on est dans la merde sans accélération garphique pas vrai?   :Confused: 

----------

## ttgeub

Dans le fichier XF86Config, il faut aussi rajouter ... 

```

   Load       "drm"        

   Load       "dri"

   Load       "glx"

```

De plus pour DomiX j aurais tendance à lui conseiller en plus les drivers ati :

```

    emerge ati-drivers

```

----------

## DomiX

Je viens de verifier le module drm est bien dans la section module. Je viens de regarder les log de xfree et il y a une ligne qui ma interpelé :

```
$ cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep Direct\ rendering

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

Alors que la commande glxinfo m'affirme le contraire   :Shocked: 

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering

direct rendering: No

```

Bref je comprend pas ce qui se passe   :Rolling Eyes: 

A+

----------

## kwenspc

fais un glxgears...tu vas voir tu vas être déçus.   :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Et pour le moment je vois pas comment me tirer d'affaire...

j'ai été voir le site du projet xfree-drm : http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi

y a rien à faire..

je piges pas non plus

----------

## kwenspc

A si ptet une piste de solution...mettre l'agpgart en module et non en dur dans le noyau...

faut essayer

----------

## DomiX

Perso il est deja en module :

```
$ /sbin/lsmod | grep agpgart       

agpgart                30196   3 (autoclean)

```

A+

----------

## kwenspc

ok donc là on est vraiment bloqué    :Confused: 

----------

## Diorf

comme l'a si bien dit ttypub moi je vous conseillerais d'installer les drivers ati plutot que ceux de XFreeDRM. Je monte a 1500fps sous fglglxgears (l'outil fournit avec les drivers ati) avec une FireGL 9000M (chipset R300 je crois).

Par contre il faut aussi faire attention a ne pas activer le DRI dans le noyau (les drivers du noyau sont plus vieux).

Voila sinon y'a aussi un autre truc que l'on peut faire c'est switcher sur le driver ati pour l'opengl (opengl-update ati) plutot que d'utiliser celui de xfree.

Voila sinon après je n'ai pas d'autres idées

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour 

Je crois que je n'ai pas de chance. J'ai suivi vos conseils. j'ai tenter d'emerger les drivers ati mais comme je n'ai pas de chance ca fonctionne pas  :Twisted Evil: 

```
 # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.2.8.i586.rpm

>>> Unpacking source...

found gzip magic bytes

  trying to decompress with gzip...  OK

 * applying fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

initializing...

probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

skipping patch for 'drmP.h', not needed

doing script based build for kernel 2.4.x and similar

./make.sh: line 927: [: -ge: unary operator expected

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...     

compiling 'agp3.c'...           

compiling 'i7505-agp.c'...      

compiling 'nvidia-agp.c'...     

compiling 'firegl_public.c'...  

firegl_public.c:3102: AVERTISSEMENT: « have_cpuid_p » défini mais n'a pas été utilisé

linking of fglrx kernel module...

duplication skipped - generator was not called from regular lib tree

done.                           

==============================  

 * building the fgl_glxgears sample

gcc -o fgl_glxgears -Wall -g -D USE_GLU -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm fgl_glxgears.c

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: ne peut trouver -lGL

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make: *** [fgl_glxgears] Erreur 1

 * fgl_glxgears sample not build

 * building the qt fglx panel   

gcc -c -g -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/X11R6/include -I. -I./include_dummy FGLRXExtensions.c

gcc -c -g -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/X11R6/include -I. -I./include_dummy ATITVOExtensions.c

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy main.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy BoardInfo.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Sheet.h -o moc_Sheet.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Page.h -o moc_Page.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc InfoPage.h -o moc_InfoPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc DualScreenPage.h -o moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc AdjustPage.h -o moc_AdjustPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc TVoutAdjustPage.h -o moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ FGLRXExtensions.o ATITVOExtensions.o main.o Sheet.o Page.o InfoPage.o DualScreenPage.o AdjustPage.o TVoutAdjustPage.o BoardInfo.o moc_Sheet.o moc_Page.o moc_InfoPage.o moc_DualScreenPage.o moc_AdjustPage.o moc_TVoutAdjustPage.o -o fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3  -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt -lGLU -lGL -lXmu -lICE -lSM -ldl -lXext -lX11 -lm -lXinerama -lXrender -lfreetype -lXxf86vm -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXft

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: ne peut trouver -lGL

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3] Erreur 1

rm moc_Page.cpp moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp moc_AdjustPage.cpp moc_InfoPage.cpp moc_DualScreenPage.cpp moc_Sheet.cpp

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 94, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Je comprend encore moi ce qui se passe   :Question: 

A+

----------

## ttgeub

Ce qui est rassurant c est que l'erreur est causé par le meme probleme c est à dire que les fichiers libGL ne sont pas trouvés

```

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGLU.a

/usr/lib/libGLU.la

/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

```

Ne doivent pas etre present, pourrais tu essayer de voir si ils sont la ou non ...

----------

## DomiX

Apparemment elles y sont   :Shocked: 

```
$ ls /usr/lib/ | grep libGL

libGL.so

libGLU.a

libGLU.la

libGLU.so

libGLU.so.1

libGLU.so.1.3

```

Je recompile Xfree dans le doute.

 :Question: 

----------

## ttgeub

NON pas la peine, fait un etc-update à mon avis ca pourrait suffire

----------

## Zeysh

Bonjours j'avais eut le même problème que vous pour mais je n'ai plus de Gentoo sur la machine concernée (Radeon 9000 Pro).

Mais je suis cette affaire de près, mais désolé de ne pouvoir vous aider pour le moment. Allez les gars courage  :Smile: 

ps: je viens de voir sur http://gentoo.irisa.fr/ une mise a jour des driver ati "28/Oct 02:58  *  media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8" peut être que ca resoudra vos problèmes  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## bouba

 *DomiX wrote:*   

> Apparemment elles y sont  
> 
> ```
> $ ls /usr/lib/ | grep libGL
> 
> ...

 

Normalement, dans /usr/lib, ce sont des liens symboliques.

Peux-tu verifier s'ils pointent bien quelque part?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faudrait faire un find  dans /usr/X11 et pointer sur la lib GL que tu dois effectivement avoir.

A+

Bouba qui a eu un probleme de lien symbolique a l'install de sa radeon 7200 ...

----------

## DomiX

Je viens de verifier 

```
$ ls -la /usr/lib | grep libGL

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           36 2003-10-27 19:07 libGL.so -> /usr/lib                                                

/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       674664 2003-10-07 00:08 libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          769 2003-10-07 00:08 libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-07 00:08 libGLU.so -> libGLU.                                                

so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-07 00:08 libGLU.so.1 -> libGL                                                

U.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       585637 2003-10-07 00:08 libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-07 00:08 libMesaGLU.so -> lib                                                

GLU.so.1.3

```

J'ai l'impression que quelque chose ne va pas   :Mad: 

En tout cas j'ai quand meme relancer

```
# emerge xfree
```

Peut que le blem viendrait de la 

PS : hier j'ai  essayé d'installer les drivers gatos sans résultat. Dans la procédure j'ai du faire une sauveagrde de /usr/X11R6 et y mettre celui de Gatos. Comme ca ne fonctionnait pas j'ai remis l'ancien /usr/X11R6. J'aurais supprimer des liens   :Question: 

Merci de votre aide c'est vraiment cool. Je perd pas espoir sinon j'aurais pas installer Linux   :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## bouba

 *DomiX wrote:*   

> Je viens de verifier 
> 
> ```
> $ ls -la /usr/lib | grep libGL
> 
> ...

 

question bete, tu arrives a lancer glxgears sans probleme?  si la libGL etait absente, tu devrait planter sur le loader.

deuxio, ce lien est a verifier, va dans le repertoire concerne et checke la libGL (des fois que ce soit un lien ... histoire de voir ou ca part cette histoire)

Bouba qui n'est pas sur que tu as le meme probleme que lui mais qui se demande.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Diorf et ttypub : j'ai exactement le même problème que DomiX mais avec une carte Ati M7 7500...donc les drivers ati ne fonctionnent pas pour cette carte    :Crying or Very sad: 

donc il me faut absolulment installé xfree-drm comme il faut.

mon glxgears marche et marque donc direct rendering : no

la compil d'xfree-drm fonctionne

le log d'Xfree ne me sort AUCUN pb...

mais j'ai pas de dri...et pourtant ma conf XF86Config est au poil avec le moindre détail qu'il faut pour avoir le dri, l'agp 4x etc... 

Franchement : c un des ces pb qui m'enerve le plus, tout semble me dire que tout va bien...alors qu'en fait tout est à côté de la plaque!

DomiX : au fait, as tu installé ta gentoo avec le liveCD et donc Xfree en paquet binaire? si ça se trouve c cet Xfree qui foire lamentablement non?

----------

## bouba

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Diorf et ttypub : j'ai exactement le même problème que DomiX mais avec une carte Ati M7 7500...donc les drivers ati ne fonctionnent pas pour cette carte   
> 
> donc il me faut absolulment installé xfree-drm comme il faut.
> 
> mon glxgears marche et marque donc direct rendering : no
> ...

 

en fait avec ma 7200 je suis dans le meme cas que toi.

Ca marche chez moi sur le 2.6 car j'ai configure le rendering au niveau du noyau et regler deux trois broutilles (de toute facon xfree-drm ne fonctionne pas en 2.6).

Je presume que tu es sur un noyau 2.4.X, et la j'avoue que je ne vois pas trop d'ou ca peut venir ...

desole.  :Sad: 

P.S. : tu n'as rien rien de particulier au niveau des logs Xfree? des fois que.

----------

## kwenspc

ben non justement. mon log Xfree me sort même des merveilles genre "le rendering il est ok pépère". tout va bien dans le meilleur des monde possibles pour lui...ben boyons.

ça me lourde...

en effet je suis en 2.4.22. ils ne conseillent pas de mettre le DRI en dur dans le noyau donc je l'ai pas fait. 

je sens que je vais écrire un mail au projet dri (http://dri.sf.net). car d'après ce que je peus voir : on est loin d'être isolé à avoir ce cas!

la vie continue...

----------

## DomiX

Victoire j'ai reussi a avoir ce magnifique message :

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

La manière dont j'ai résolu le problème :

```
# opengl-update xfree
```

Apparemment je ne devais pas utiliser les drivers drm de xfree.

Merci encore de votre aide et j'espere kwenspc que tu résoudra ce problème

A+  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouba

Juste histoire que je m'endorme moins bete ce soir, le link openGL dans ton /usr/lib a change?

Bouba curieux  :Smile: 

----------

## DomiX

Oui les liens dans /usr/lib ont bien changé ils ne pointent pu vers un repertoire ati mais bien vers ceux de xfree :

```
 $ ls -la |grep libGL

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           38 2003-10-28 13:38 libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           38 2003-10-28 13:38 libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2

....
```

A+   :Wink:  [/code]

----------

## kwenspc

bon j'essais ça et je vous dit ce qu'il en est

DomiX : donc tu as pris les drivers xfree-drm ou bien le DRI du noyau directement?

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai toujours pas le DRI...

dites c normal si ke load bien au boot le module d'xfree-drm nommé "radeon" mais que X ne l'utilise pas???  

en effet après avoir démarré mon X, un insmod me dit que le module radeon est (unused)

donc X utilise pas le bon module...

pourtant j'ai bien spécifié "radeon" dans device dans mon XF86Config

la joie quoi...

----------

## bouba

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> j'ai toujours pas le DRI...
> 
> dites c normal si ke load bien au boot le module d'xfree-drm nommé "radeon" mais que X ne l'utilise pas???  
> 
> en effet après avoir démarré mon X, un insmod me dit que le module radeon est (unused)
> ...

 

Peux-tu poster ton XF86config, et indiquer le chemin du lien libGL.so de ton /usr/lib/.

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour

Cela m'est deja arrivé de ne pas avoir le module 'radeon' de lancer par xfree, quand cela m'arrivait je faisais cela :

```
# emerge xfree-drm 
```

kwenspc : "DomiX : donc tu as pris les drivers xfree-drm ou bien le DRI du noyau directement?"

Oui, j'utilise bien xfree-drm, car le drm pour radeon contenu dans le kernel (2.4.21 par exemple) ne fonctionne qu'avec xfree4.2.

----------

## kwenspc

ben justement j'ai fait emerge xfree-drm

j'ai tout bien installé, configuré etc...

simplement xfree n'utilise pas le module radeon (qui a été compilé par xfree-drm) chargé en mémoire mais va utilisé ses propres drivers radeon_drv.o etc...ainsi que ati_drv.o

donc mon module créer par xfree-drm est en unused et c donc à cause de cela que je n'ai pas le DRI...c génant.

y a moyen de forcer Xfree d'utiliser ce moduleet rien d'autre?

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir 

As tu essayer de faire :

```
# opengl-update xfree
```

Si ca ne modifie toujours pas, il faut regarder comme on me l'avais conseiller  les liens symbolique dans /usr/lib/ concernant les libGL.

Bon Courage

----------

## kwenspc

Bon...c'est de pire en pire ici   :Sad: 

déjà je fais un lsmod (j'ai mis agpgart en module cette fois-ci plutôt qu'en dur dans le noyau) :

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

agpgart                24616   0  (unused)

i810_audio             25160   0  (unused)

ac97_codec             13736   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               3908   2  [i810_audio]

b44                    14856   1 

ohci1394               31560   0  (unused)

ieee1394              188580   0  [ohci1394]

mousedev                4404   1 

usbmouse                2296   0  (unused)

3c589_cs                9284   0  (unused)

radeon                102920   0 

usb-storage            63820   0  (unused)

hid                    21856   0  (unused)

uhci                   26624   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               25024   0  (unused)

usbcore                70144   1  [usbmouse usb-storage hid uhci ehci-hcd]

```

bon déjà : agpgart est "(unused)"

super...

je fais donc un opengl-update xfree pour voir...

le lsmod me sors toujours la même réponse.

je check mes libs : 

```

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           38 2003-10-31 14:52 libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           38 2003-10-31 14:52 libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       689588 2003-10-07 23:11 libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          769 2003-10-07 23:11 libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-28 19:24 libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-28 19:24 libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       597801 2003-10-07 23:11 libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2003-10-28 19:24 libMesaGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

```

après ça un glxinfo me sort :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

dri : no

super...nan nan si si c génial.    :Confused: 

ma conf XF86Config est "a priori" bonne :

```

...

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

    Load       "GLcore"

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Carte Video"

    VendorName  "Ati"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

...

```

et mon log Xfree me sort :

```

...

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

...

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

...

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

...

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

...

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

...

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 65536 kB instead of 65536 kB

(**) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

...

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

...

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe096e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe096e000 to 0x40013000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe096e000 at 0x40013000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

Bon désolé pour la longueur du post.

donc : j'ai pas l'agp d lancé alors que le module est bien chargé. kesako?

pkoi il veut pas de mon module agp? j'ai loupé kek chose dans la conf noyau ou quoi?

donc ben voili voilou je suis bien embeté...

si kk1 a une piste pour m'aider je suis tout ouï    :Smile: 

parce que là je désespère un peu...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

AYÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ j'ai le DRI!!!

truc méga con : j'ai un chipset I845G. et bien dans le module agpgart il faut préciser à la conf du noyau de ne prendre que la ligne des intels concernant I830/I840 etc...et ce SANS la ligne intel avec "(on board)" de marqué.

j'avais mis toutes les lignes concernant intel moi, je ne savais pas exactement quel chip j'avais. en fait c'est après un modprobe agpgart qu'il m'a indiqué que j'avais un tel chip avant de foiré. j'ai donc recompilé le module agpgart mais avec seuleument la ligne intel qui m'intéréssait et donc là ça marche nickel. pas besoin de faire opengl-update xfree

je suis à 1500fps pour une résolution de 1024*728

pour un driver du projet dro c pas mal! (ils sont jamais au top comparés au drivers constructeurs quand il y en a...)

bouba : donc pas besoin du noyau 2.6   :Wink: 

voili voilou!

et encore merci de votre aide!

----------

## bouba

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bouba : donc pas besoin du noyau 2.6  
> 
> 

 

erf! tu y viendras va!  :Smile: ))

Sinon, content que tu aies resolu ton probleme.  :Smile: 

A+

Bouba

----------

